# Applied for FIS & Social Welfare want to meet me



## chrisoz5 (11 Oct 2011)

I applied for FIS 6 months ago and everytime I ring they say there is a backlog, last week they said it should a decision should be reached soon.

I got a letter in the post today from the Social Welfare Inspector and they want to meet me next week at their local office and I have to bring supporting documentation

1. Id
2. Self employed accounts for year end 2010 for dp
3. Business loan certificate of interest
3. Mortgage repayment details
4. Current payslips

Is this standard?

What will happen at the meeting?


----------



## Ildánach (11 Oct 2011)

I wouldn't say its standard, but it does happen regularly enough.  As a self-employed person your case is not straight forward so you're more likely to need to be interviewed.

They will go through the application and your income and question you about other possible income that you may have.  They may delve a little into your business expenses to make sure that they relate to the business rather than personal expenditure.

I take it that you have the necessary 19 hours employment on top of whatever self-employment that you have, as self employed hours don't count for FIS.  Income from self employment however does count in the calculations, and I imagine that's what they're exploring.


----------



## chrisoz5 (11 Oct 2011)

Hi

It is my other half who is self employed, not me.  I do work over 19 hours per week but had been on maternity which seems to cause some confusion.

When I was getting the forms at the local office, the woman at the desk was very brusque and told me that their was no point in applying as maternity is a social welfare payment but I rang the FIS department and they said it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ildánach (13 Oct 2011)

You can get Mat Benefit and FIS no problem, its clearly in their guidelines.


----------

